# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  LG GT540 Optimus reset

## mohamed73

WARNING: All data and installed applications are lost Remove the SIM card 
* Press both UP + Home + SEARCH button for 5 seconds.
expect the phone to reset and ready

----------

